# Kindle 3 - Battery Issues



## abhiroopb (Sep 13, 2010)

I purchased the Kindle 3 Wi-Fi last Thursday.

Initially, I did not read the instructions and only charged it until the yellow light went out on the device and the green light came on.

I started reading soon after and in about a day the battery was at 25% (the battery indicator showed 25%).

So, yesterday I left it charging for about 4 hours, the battery indicator was full at the time.

I then read for an hour at night and left it. I usually "leave it" and I believe it goes into sleep mode after some time. The wireless is always switched off.

This morning I checked and the battery was at 80%.

Is there any reason why the battery is dropping so quickly? Should I be doing something different?

Thanks!


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

First, welcome to KB!

If you have added any books to the Kindle, one of the first things it will do is index it, which means it makes a list of all the individual words there and where they appear. It is very power intensive, and will drain the battery quickly, especially if you add many books at once (think more like 50+ books in one go than 5). After you add all the books you want to the Kindle (for now anyway), leave it plugged in overnight. That should allow the indexing to finish.

If there is an error with the indexing, it may get stuck in an infinite loop where it attempts to index one (or more) books repeatedly. To check for this, go to the home screen, type in any nonsense string (the word qwerty works as well) and wait for the results. Take note of how many books are in the Not Yet Indexed catogory. If you have not added any books in the last hour or so, and there are books listed in the Not Yet Indexed catogory, delete those listed books and redownload them. They were corrupted.

That should solve the problem. If it does not, or you continue to have battery issues, holler out on the board. Someone should be along to help.


----------



## abhiroopb (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks. You are correct I believe the issue is the indexing. I did as you suggested and it appears that the indexing has finished (there are no books in the "Not Yet Indexed" section).

Thanks a lot for the help.

If the battery does drain in the future I will report on it!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Can I interrupt with a really DUMB question?  How does one see a percentage number regarding the battery charge?  My battery level indicator doesn't show a number but maybe I need to hold down a key combination to see this?  (I know, I know.. I should search the user guide.)


----------



## abhiroopb (Sep 13, 2010)

If you are referring to the percentage numbers I used: I didn't actually see the number, I just estimated based on the amount the battery indicator was empty.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ahhhh... Okay, that makes sense.   I thought I had read someone else referencing their battery charge was at 6%. Then I read your post and I was wondering if I was missing something. (It's been known to happen with me.) LOL


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

If you want a somwehat more accurate reading on the state of your battery, check the logs (;dumpMessages). There's a somewhat more accurate percentage, the current voltage & drain there.

Also, I wouldn't trust the battery indicator in a 'relative' way (ie. 'It dropped two notches in 15min, what'll I do?!!?!!'), but in an 'absolute' way (ie. 'It looks about 3/4 full, that's nice!'). And then, that's only after a proper full charge, a few hours of usage, and making sure you're not stuck in an indexing loop.

Battery drain is *not* linear, even when the battery is 'settled', and in its sweet spot (betwen 20-80% for a LiPo battery like on the Kindle). Outside of those parameters, it's even worse. (ie. don't be alarmed when the first few/last few notches in a graphical battery indicater drop faster than the rest, that's pretty much to be expected).


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

NiLuJe said:


> If you want a somwehat more accurate reading on the state of your battery, check the logs (;dumpMessages). There's a somewhat more accurate percentage, the current voltage & drain there.


Useful info, but fair warning: there is a lot of data to wade through. Try searching for lines with 'powerd' in that. That should be the ones with the relevant power data.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, there's a logged status every 10 minutes . (battinfo). And a summary of the battery drain after a wakeup (battery).


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

NiLuJe said:


> If you want a somwehat more accurate reading on the state of your battery, check the logs (;dumpMessages). There's a somewhat more accurate percentage, the current voltage & drain there.


sorry, but where's this battery log everyone speaks of? I can't find it when on my pc...


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

on the home screen of your kindle, in the search box, type: ;dumpmessages

This should create a .txt file in your documents folder on your kindle, with all sorts of info in it. This is the log file we're talking about. It has more than just battery info in it, but most of it is fairly technical.


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

stormmaster said:


> on the home screen of your kindle, in the search box, type: ;dumpmessages
> 
> This should create a .txt file in your documents folder on your kindle, with all sorts of info in it. This is the log file we're talking about. It has more than just battery info in it, but most of it is fairly technical.


wow thanks! i also saw in the logs the temperature of the kindle at these battery checkpoints... interesting


----------



## barbiekelmy (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello,

A real newbie here!  Just purchased my first Kindle (a 3) for my daughter, an avid reader.  Have had immense difficulty, and I am wondering if it is a battery or charging issue.  First, it has been extremely slow going from screen to screen (not in wifi mode yet).   Second, it got 'frozen' and it took me awhile to clear the screen.  3rd, when I plugged it in, the yellow (amber light) was/is on the entire time.  I read some other boards, and finally got the power back on by holding the slide for like 20 seconds.  Started going into the table of contents to learn more, and it froze again.  Needless to say, very frustrated.  Any help would be MUCH APPRECIATED as I am kind of lost.  I will say that I did buy from a 3rd party on Ebay, but that the seller has an a terrific record.   THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

barbiekelmy said:


> Hello,
> 
> A real newbie here! Just purchased my first Kindle (a 3) for my daughter, an avid reader. Have had immense difficulty, and I am wondering if it is a battery or charging issue. First, it has been extremely slow going from screen to screen (not in wifi mode yet). Second, it got 'frozen' and it took me awhile to clear the screen. 3rd, when I plugged it in, the yellow (amber light) was/is on the entire time. I read some other boards, and finally got the power back on by holding the slide for like 20 seconds. Started going into the table of contents to learn more, and it froze again. Needless to say, very frustrated. Any help would be MUCH APPRECIATED as I am kind of lost. I will say that I did buy from a 3rd party on Ebay, but that the seller has an a terrific record. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


I have never heard of this issue before. The only thing I can think of to try a factory reset, which will erase everything on the kindle that was added to it. To do so, press the home key, press the menu key, select settings, press the menu key, select reset to factory defaults. If this does not resolve the problem, you will need to call kindle customer support.


----------



## Feste (Aug 25, 2010)

barbiekelmy said:


> Hello,
> 
> A real newbie here! Just purchased my first Kindle (a 3) for my daughter, an avid reader. Have had immense difficulty, and I am wondering if it is a battery or charging issue. First, it has been extremely slow going from screen to screen (not in wifi mode yet). Second, it got 'frozen' and it took me awhile to clear the screen. 3rd, when I plugged it in, the yellow (amber light) was/is on the entire time. I read some other boards, and finally got the power back on by holding the slide for like 20 seconds. Started going into the table of contents to learn more, and it froze again. Needless to say, very frustrated. Any help would be MUCH APPRECIATED as I am kind of lost. I will say that I did buy from a 3rd party on Ebay, but that the seller has an a terrific record. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


Does your kindle have the firmware update yet? Got to Home>Menu>Settings and look at bottom if it says 3.0 and not 3.0.1 you do not have it. If your kindle is registered and you have wifi on it should update itself at some point. To do it manually go to http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200529700 and follow directions. I ask because the firmware update addresses the freezing problem.


----------



## starscraper19 (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure if this is the problem you are experiencing, but maybe a new battery will help. I found one at NewPower99.com that comes with a video to show you how to open the Kindle & replace the battery, also comes with the tools. I am impressed with getting everything I need to keep my Kindle up and running. Here is the link to their site:

http://www.newpower99.com/Battery_for_Amazon_Kindle_3_p/amazon%20kindle%203.htm


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

starscraper19 said:


> Not sure if this is the problem you are experiencing, but maybe a new battery will help. I found one at NewPower99.com that comes with a video to show you how to open the Kindle & replace the battery, also comes with the tools. I am impressed with getting everything I need to keep my Kindle up and running. Here is the link to their site:
> 
> http://www.newpower99.com/Battery_for_Amazon_Kindle_3_p/amazon%20kindle%203.htm


Wouldn't this void the factory warranty?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jhall124 said:


> Wouldn't this void the factory warranty?


Probably. . . I would always suggest, if your device is still under warranty, that you contact Kindle CS first for any problems. Actually, even if it's out of warranty, I'd suggest you contact them first -- sometimes, in the name of good customer service, they will replace units even after the warranty has expired. Or at least give a discount on a new one.

I would never suggest that a person attempt their own repairs/battery replacement on a unit that IS still under warranty (as all K3's still are) because it is likely to void that warranty. . . .Kindle CS is really good, but I would not blame them for refusing to replace a device that doesn't work if the owner had been fiddling with it.


----------



## Tienbau (Mar 29, 2011)

stormmaster said:


> If there is an error with the indexing, it may get stuck in an infinite loop where it attempts to index one (or more) books repeatedly. To check for this, go to the home screen, type in any nonsense string (the word qwerty works as well) and wait for the results. Take note of how many books are in the Not Yet Indexed catogory. If you have not added any books in the last hour or so, and there are books listed in the Not Yet Indexed catogory, delete those listed books and redownload them. They were corrupted.


Thankyou so much Stormmaster for your clear instructions. This issue has solved the problems I was having with a continually crashing and non-charging Kindle. I had added a complex PDF (a technical manual with illustrations and tables) that I could view but must have been incompatible with the Kindle's PDF reader. Looking back my problems started after I added it.

I just read 100 pages of a book without a single lock or freeze after removing the offending PDF, something I've not had since the first book I read a couple of months ago.

I'm in reading bliss!!  Got my kindle back finally!

thanks again ...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tienbau said:


> Thankyou so much Stormmaster for your clear instructions. This issue has solved the problems I was having with a continually crashing and non-charging Kindle. I had added a complex PDF (a technical manual with illustrations and tables) that I could view but must have been incompatible with the Kindle's PDF reader. Looking back my problems started after I added it.
> 
> I just read 100 pages of a book without a single lock or freeze after removing the offending PDF, something I've not had since the first book I read a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


Good news. It is always nice when you can solve the problem.


----------

